# Bush II has done more for Africa than ANY OTHER U.S. Prez. EVER



## (R)IGHTeous 1

*700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
*
But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"

GWB doesn't care bout black people.....


----------



## High_Gravity

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....



People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.


----------



## rdean

High_Gravity said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
Click to expand...


Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.

Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?


----------



## uscitizen

We do not dare inspect the US policies regarding Nigeria and oil development...


----------



## Missourian

rdean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  *That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.*
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
Click to expand...



*Study: Abstinence program most effective 
at delaying sex among youths​*​​​







February 02, 2010|By Ashley Hayes, CNN






 An abstinence-only education program is more effective than other initiatives at keeping sixth- and seventh-graders from having sex within a two-year period, according to a study described by some as a landmark.


The study, published in the current issue of the Archives of Pediatrics & Adolescent Medicine, indicated that about one-third of the preteens and their young teen classmates who received an eight-hour abstinence lesson had sexual intercourse within two years of the class.


By comparison, more than half of the students who were taught about safe sex and condom use reported having intercourse by the two-year mark, and more than 40 percent of students who received either an eight- or 12-hour lesson incorporating both abstinence education and safe sex reported having sex at two years.

Study: Abstinence program most effective at delaying sex among youths - CNN


----------



## BlackAsCoal

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....



Finally you got something right.

Bush did more for Africa than either "black" American presidents .. the so-called vanilla one in Bill Clinton, or the carmel one in Obama.


----------



## Truthmatters

Its true, GWB did do this and it was a good thing


----------



## rdean

Missourian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  *That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.*
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Study: Abstinence program most effective
> at delaying sex among youths​*​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 02, 2010|By Ashley Hayes, CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abstinence-only education program is more effective than other initiatives at keeping sixth- and seventh-graders from having sex within a two-year period, according to a study described by some as a landmark.
> 
> 
> The study, published in the current issue of the Archives of Pediatrics & Adolescent Medicine, indicated that about one-third of the preteens and their young teen classmates who received an eight-hour abstinence lesson had sexual intercourse within two years of the class.
> 
> 
> By comparison, more than half of the students who were taught about safe sex and condom use reported having intercourse by the two-year mark, and more than 40 percent of students who received either an eight- or 12-hour lesson incorporating both abstinence education and safe sex reported having sex at two years.
> 
> Study: Abstinence program most effective at delaying sex among youths - CNN
Click to expand...


Don't give half of the story.  What about pregnancy and STDs?


----------



## mdn2000

rdean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
Click to expand...


Why did you want George Bush showing children how to use a condom?


----------



## mdn2000

Bush giving money to corrupt African countries was a bad thing. Other than just stating how great it was why not show some real stories how Africa is so much better off. I would be a buck Africa still needs another hand out.

Any money that went to Africa made dictators and corrupt politicians rich beyond their dreams. 

A huge waste of my tax money, a huge misuse of my labor, I got to pay for a house the next thirty years and Bush give my hard work to a dictator in Africa and we are suppose to commend him on the sincerity and nobleness of the thought.

Gee, I hope Obama gives even more money to Africa so we can see how kind and just Obama and the Liberal-Marxist are.


----------



## rdean

Truthmatters said:


> Its true, GWB did do this and it was a good thing



Not really.

Truth matters.

(good)Public-health policies of President George W. Bush's $45- billion PEPFAR program have brought AIDS drugs to almost 3 million people in poor countries such as Rwanda and Uganda, more than under any other president. (bad)Still, *requirements that health workers emphasize abstinence from sex and monogamy over condom use have set back sexually transmitted disease prevention and family planning globally*, said Susan F. Wood, co-chairman of Obama's advisory committee for women's health.

The decision to focus on abstinence was ``naïve and dangerous,'' and neglected prevention techniques with the most science behind them, said Mitchell Warren, executive director of the New York-based AIDS Vaccine Advocacy Coalition.

``Everyone pretty much expects we'll see a *return to a true science-based response* to HIV under Obama,'' he said in a telephone interview. ``We've seen eight years of a focus on things we know don't work.''

Condoms Trump Abstinence in Obama Global AIDS Policy (Update1) - Bloomberg

Major bad can't be offset with "a little good".  Who knows how many were infected because of the Bush and religious right policies?


----------



## Missourian

rdean said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  *That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.*
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Study: Abstinence program most effective
> at delaying sex among youths​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 02, 2010|By Ashley Hayes, CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abstinence-only education program is more effective than other initiatives at keeping sixth- and seventh-graders from having sex within a two-year period, according to a study described by some as a landmark.
> 
> 
> The study, published in the current issue of the Archives of Pediatrics & Adolescent Medicine, indicated that about one-third of the preteens and their young teen classmates who received an eight-hour abstinence lesson had sexual intercourse within two years of the class.
> 
> 
> By comparison, more than half of the students who were taught about safe sex and condom use reported having intercourse by the two-year mark, and more than 40 percent of students who received either an eight- or 12-hour lesson incorporating both abstinence education and safe sex reported having sex at two years.
> 
> Study: Abstinence program most effective at delaying sex among youths - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give half of the story.  What about pregnancy and STDs?
Click to expand...


No one in the cited study who abstained got pregnant or contracted an STD.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Missourian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  *That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.*
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Study: Abstinence program most effective
> at delaying sex among youths​*​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 02, 2010|By Ashley Hayes, CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abstinence-only education program is more effective than other initiatives at keeping sixth- and seventh-graders from having sex within a two-year period, according to a study described by some as a landmark.
> 
> 
> The study, published in the current issue of the Archives of Pediatrics & Adolescent Medicine, indicated that about one-third of the preteens and their young teen classmates who received an eight-hour abstinence lesson had sexual intercourse within two years of the class.
> 
> 
> By comparison, more than half of the students who were taught about safe sex and condom use reported having intercourse by the two-year mark, and more than 40 percent of students who received either an eight- or 12-hour lesson incorporating both abstinence education and safe sex reported having sex at two years.
> 
> Study: Abstinence program most effective at delaying sex among youths - CNN
Click to expand...


Damn you M!  You pwned Rdean before I could!


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

BlackAsCoal said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you got something right.
> 
> Bush did more for Africa than either "black" American presidents .. the so-called vanilla one in Bill Clinton, or the carmel one in Obama.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you're finally starting to wake up, and recognize what's right, and what really aint.  When you awaken fully, you'll see I've been doin this for years.


----------



## rdean

Missourian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Study: Abstinence program most effective
> at delaying sex among youths​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 02, 2010|By Ashley Hayes, CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abstinence-only education program is more effective than other initiatives at keeping sixth- and seventh-graders from having sex within a two-year period, according to a study described by some as a landmark.
> 
> 
> The study, published in the current issue of the Archives of Pediatrics & Adolescent Medicine, indicated that about one-third of the preteens and their young teen classmates who received an eight-hour abstinence lesson had sexual intercourse within two years of the class.
> 
> 
> By comparison, more than half of the students who were taught about safe sex and condom use reported having intercourse by the two-year mark, and more than 40 percent of students who received either an eight- or 12-hour lesson incorporating both abstinence education and safe sex reported having sex at two years.
> 
> Study: Abstinence program most effective at delaying sex among youths - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give half of the story.  What about pregnancy and STDs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those who abstained got pregnant or contracted an STD.
Click to expand...


Yea, as long as they "abstained".   Bristol Palin "abstained".  For two years.  Until she "Tripped up".


----------



## rdean

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you got something right.
> 
> Bush did more for Africa than either "black" American presidents .. the so-called vanilla one in Bill Clinton, or the carmel one in Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're finally starting to wake up, and recognize what's right, and what really aint.  When you awaken fully, you'll see I've been doin this for years.
Click to expand...


So you're a "virgin??  Cuz I know you ain't "married".


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

rdean said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give half of the story.  What about pregnancy and STDs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those who abstained got pregnant or contracted an STD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, as long as they "abstained".   Bristol Palin "abstained".  For two years.  Until she "Tripped up".
Click to expand...


This is related to Africa HOW?

Oh yea...................


----------



## Truthmatters

AIDS battle burnishes Bush's legacy - World news - Africa - msnbc.com

Bush did help the people of africa.

Its one of the few good things he did do


----------



## mdn2000

rdean said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true, GWB did do this and it was a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Truth matters.
> 
> (good)Public-health policies of President George W. Bush's $45- billion PEPFAR program have brought AIDS drugs to almost 3 million people in poor countries such as Rwanda and Uganda, more than under any other president. (bad)Still, *requirements that health workers emphasize abstinence from sex and monogamy over condom use have set back sexually transmitted disease prevention and family planning globally*, said Susan F. Wood, co-chairman of Obama's advisory committee for women's health.
> 
> The decision to focus on abstinence was ``naïve and dangerous,'' and neglected prevention techniques with the most science behind them, said Mitchell Warren, executive director of the New York-based AIDS Vaccine Advocacy Coalition.
> 
> ``Everyone pretty much expects we'll see a *return to a true science-based response* to HIV under Obama,'' he said in a telephone interview. ``We've seen eight years of a focus on things we know don't work.''
> 
> Condoms Trump Abstinence in Obama Global AIDS Policy (Update1) - Bloomberg
> 
> Major bad can't be offset with "a little good".  Who knows how many were infected because of the Bush and religious right policies?
Click to expand...


Yes, according to the Marxist propaganda the tiny amount not consumed by dictators and tyrants actually made matters worst. As if the Negroes of Africa are victims of anyone but themselves. 

Still rdean comes close to being accurate although wrong in ideology.

No government can give any amount of money to change the third world into a free thinking civil first-class society such as the USA. This is an example why the government cannot have the ability to spend and tax at a whim.

No government should be able to give billions to failed nations and governments. 

More examples that Africa is not ready to govern themselves. African governments have been failing the people since the end of Apartheid.


----------



## rdean

mdn2000 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true, GWB did do this and it was a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Truth matters.
> 
> (good)Public-health policies of President George W. Bush's $45- billion PEPFAR program have brought AIDS drugs to almost 3 million people in poor countries such as Rwanda and Uganda, more than under any other president. (bad)Still, *requirements that health workers emphasize abstinence from sex and monogamy over condom use have set back sexually transmitted disease prevention and family planning globally*, said Susan F. Wood, co-chairman of Obama's advisory committee for women's health.
> 
> The decision to focus on abstinence was ``naïve and dangerous,'' and neglected prevention techniques with the most science behind them, said Mitchell Warren, executive director of the New York-based AIDS Vaccine Advocacy Coalition.
> 
> ``Everyone pretty much expects we'll see a *return to a true science-based response* to HIV under Obama,'' he said in a telephone interview. ``We've seen eight years of a focus on things we know don't work.''
> 
> Condoms Trump Abstinence in Obama Global AIDS Policy (Update1) - Bloomberg
> 
> Major bad can't be offset with "a little good".  Who knows how many were infected because of the Bush and religious right policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, according to the Marxist propaganda the tiny amount not consumed by dictators and tyrants actually made matters worst. As if the Negroes of Africa are victims of anyone but themselves.
> 
> Still rdean comes close to being accurate although wrong in ideology.
> 
> No government can give any amount of money to change the third world into a free thinking civil first-class society such as the USA. This is an example why the government cannot have the ability to spend and tax at a whim.
> 
> No government should be able to give billions to failed nations and governments.
> 
> More examples that Africa is not ready to govern themselves. African governments have been failing the people since the end of Apartheid.
Click to expand...


And yet the right is giving billions upon billions to China.  They seem to be succeeding.


----------



## rdean

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those who abstained got pregnant or contracted an STD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, as long as they "abstained".   Bristol Palin "abstained".  For two years.  Until she "Tripped up".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is related to Africa HOW?*
> 
> Oh yea...................
Click to expand...


Uh, gee, uh, I don't know.  Uh, because abstinence didn't work here?

So, you're gay but you promote "abstinence".  I know you're not married.  So you must be a virgin.  How do you know you're gay?  Maybe you just haven't met the right girl?  Maybe you just think you're gay because you're shy around women?


----------



## daveman

Abstinence is the ONLY 100% effective means of birth control and STD prevention.  

It's amazing how many people refuse to acknowledge that.


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> Uh, gee, uh, I don't know.  Uh, because abstinence didn't work here?


Wrong.  She wasn't abstinent, was she?

In her case, abstinence education didn't work.  But as was shown above, it is effective.


----------



## NYcarbineer

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....



So he was saving thousands in Africa while he was getting tens of thousands needlessly killed in Iraq.

Does he almost qualify for the Even Steven Award?  Not really, no.


----------



## NYcarbineer

That the OP is proudly and openly a promiscuous gay male is the kind of irony that makes USMB an addicting form of entertainment.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Missourian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  *That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.*
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Study: Abstinence program most effective
> at delaying sex among youths​*​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 02, 2010|By Ashley Hayes, CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An abstinence-only education program is more effective than other initiatives at keeping sixth- and seventh-graders from having sex within a two-year period, according to a study described by some as a landmark.
> 
> 
> The study, published in the current issue of the Archives of Pediatrics & Adolescent Medicine, indicated that about one-third of the preteens and their young teen classmates who received an eight-hour abstinence lesson had sexual intercourse within two years of the class.
> 
> 
> By comparison, more than half of the students who were taught about safe sex and condom use reported having intercourse by the two-year mark, and more than 40 percent of students who received either an eight- or 12-hour lesson incorporating both abstinence education and safe sex reported having sex at two years.
> 
> Study: Abstinence program most effective at delaying sex among youths - CNN
Click to expand...


lol, and they took the word of the kids on that?  lol


----------



## Missourian

daveman said:


> Abstinence is the ONLY 100% effective means of birth control and STD prevention.
> 
> It's amazing how many people refuse to acknowledge that.


----------



## Missourian

rdean said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give half of the story.  What about pregnancy and STDs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those who abstained got pregnant or contracted an STD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, as long as they "abstained".   Bristol Palin "abstained".  For two years.  Until she "Tripped up".
Click to expand...



According to the study cited:Researchers determined that none of the interventions [abstinence only or safe sex] had significant effects on consistent condom use or unprotected sex. For those who lost their virginity during the two year study, *there was no difference in consistent condom use between the abstinence-only intervention and the control [safe sex] group .

*Onset of sexual activity in tweens delayed by theory-based abstinence-only program​IOW,  it wouldn't have made any difference.


----------



## rdean

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, gee, uh, I don't know.  Uh, because abstinence didn't work here?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  She wasn't abstinent, was she?
> 
> In her case, abstinence education didn't work.  But as was shown above, it is effective.
Click to expand...


Except when it doesn't work?


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, gee, uh, I don't know.  Uh, because abstinence didn't work here?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  She wasn't abstinent, was she?
> 
> In her case, abstinence education didn't work.  But as was shown above, it is effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it doesn't work?
Click to expand...

Condoms are effective... except when they break.  The pill is effective...except when it's not.  

Did you think you had a point?  You were wrong.


----------



## rdean

Missourian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those who abstained got pregnant or contracted an STD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, as long as they "abstained".   Bristol Palin "abstained".  For two years.  Until she "Tripped up".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to the study cited:Researchers determined that none of the interventions [abstinence only or safe sex] had significant effects on consistent condom use or unprotected sex. For those who lost their virginity during the two year study, *there was no difference in consistent condom use between the abstinence-only intervention and the control [safe sex] group .
> 
> *Onset of sexual activity in tweens delayed by theory-based abstinence-only program​IOW,  it wouldn't have made any difference.
Click to expand...


"no difference in consistent condom use between the abstinence-only intervention and the control [safe sex] group"

Abstinence only group wouldn't use condoms.  That assertion doesn't even make sense.

Besides, how easy is it for those young children to even get condoms?

Now this I believe:  The authors cautioned that before any policy issues are discussed, more research is needed to determine the efficacy of abstinence-only education for different populations


----------



## Sallow

This was one of George W. Bush's crowning achievements. He deserves high praise for his efforts in relation to Africa. The efforts of the Bush administration probably wound up saving a good many lives.


----------



## tinydancer

rdean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
Click to expand...


This article I link to is by Bob Geldof. I detest your kind because you cannot and will not accept truth and go forward.

Despite my disgust at your post because you now go into the "he doesn't have a fucking clue what he is talking about" category I feel the need to respond.

I excuse unintelligent individuals in my life, but when I see arrogance and stupidity combined on a message board, well that pisses me clean off.

Bush has done more for Africa than any other world leader on the planet. You disgust me. Why?

 Because you can't truth out.

I hate lies. I really hate lies and talking points that are lies.

* It is some story. And I have always wondered why it was never told properly to the American people, who were paying for it. It was, for example, Bush who initiated the President's Emergency Plan for AIDS Relief (PEPFAR) with cross-party support led by Senators John Kerry and Bill Frist. 

In 2003, only 50,000 Africans were on HIV antiretroviral drugs  and they had to pay for their own medicine. 

Today, 1.3 million are receiving medicines free of charge. 

The U.S. also contributes one-third of the money for the Global Fund to Fight AIDS, Tuberculosis and Malaria  which treats another 1.5 million.

 It contributes 50% of all food aid (though some critics find the mechanism of contribution controversial). 

On a seven-day trip through Africa, Bush announced a fantastic new $350 million fund for other neglected tropical diseases that can be easily eradicated; a program to distribute 5.2 million mosquito nets to Tanzanian kids; and contracts worth around $1.2 billion in Tanzania and Ghana from the Millennium Challenge Account, another initiative of the Bush Administration.

So why doesn't America know about this? 

"I tried to tell them. But the press weren't much interested," says Bush. It's half true. There are always a couple of lines in the State of the Union, but not enough so that anyone noticed, and the press really isn't interested. For them, like America itself, Africa is a continent of which little is known save the odd horror.  *

Eat truth. 

yours

td

Here are the wonderful writings of Geldof who was hanging with President Bush. You will love them.

Geldof and Bush: Diary From the Road - TIME

Oh and please make sure you torture a liberal with this...


----------



## High_Gravity

People who hate Bush will never give him any credit in regards to his works in Africa.


----------



## Missourian

rdean said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, as long as they "abstained".   Bristol Palin "abstained".  For two years.  Until she "Tripped up".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the study cited:Researchers determined that none of the interventions [abstinence only or safe sex] had significant effects on consistent condom use or unprotected sex. For those who lost their virginity during the two year study, *there was no difference in consistent condom use between the abstinence-only intervention and the control [safe sex] group .
> 
> *Onset of sexual activity in tweens delayed by theory-based abstinence-only program​IOW,  it wouldn't have made any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "no difference in consistent condom use between the abstinence-only intervention and the control [safe sex] group"
> 
> Abstinence only group wouldn't use condoms.  That assertion doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Besides, how easy is it for those young children to even get condoms?
> 
> Now this I believe:  The authors cautioned that before any policy issues are discussed, more research is needed to determine the efficacy of abstinence-only education for different populations
Click to expand...



This reply makes no sense.

The scientific study is absolutely clear.

For those who lost their virginity during the two year study, *there was no difference in consistent condom use between the abstinence-only intervention and the control [safe sex] group .
*​Do you only agree with science that supports your agenda?

Why wouldn't the abstinence group use a condom?  Do you think that because they didn't learn about prophylactics in school that they are oblivious to there existence?

This study should blow a hole in that theory,  since there was "no difference in consistent condom use" between the two groups.


----------



## hortysir

Ever?

Aren't we overlooking Liberia?


----------



## tinydancer

Sallow said:


> This was one of George W. Bush's crowning achievements. He deserves high praise for his efforts in relation to Africa. The efforts of the Bush administration probably wound up saving a good many lives.



This is why I admire you and always read your posts.

Even though I might disagree with many of them, it doesn't matter. Because I believe I know for you you have thought thru any position, and come to a conclusion.

A conclusion you can believe in but still can be swayed by other facts when presented.

I love this place.


----------



## mdn2000

rdean said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Truth matters.
> 
> (good)Public-health policies of President George W. Bush's $45- billion PEPFAR program have brought AIDS drugs to almost 3 million people in poor countries such as Rwanda and Uganda, more than under any other president. (bad)Still, *requirements that health workers emphasize abstinence from sex and monogamy over condom use have set back sexually transmitted disease prevention and family planning globally*, said Susan F. Wood, co-chairman of Obama's advisory committee for women's health.
> 
> The decision to focus on abstinence was ``naïve and dangerous,'' and neglected prevention techniques with the most science behind them, said Mitchell Warren, executive director of the New York-based AIDS Vaccine Advocacy Coalition.
> 
> ``Everyone pretty much expects we'll see a *return to a true science-based response* to HIV under Obama,'' he said in a telephone interview. ``We've seen eight years of a focus on things we know don't work.''
> 
> Condoms Trump Abstinence in Obama Global AIDS Policy (Update1) - Bloomberg
> 
> Major bad can't be offset with "a little good".  Who knows how many were infected because of the Bush and religious right policies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, according to the Marxist propaganda the tiny amount not consumed by dictators and tyrants actually made matters worst. As if the Negroes of Africa are victims of anyone but themselves.
> 
> Still rdean comes close to being accurate although wrong in ideology.
> 
> No government can give any amount of money to change the third world into a free thinking civil first-class society such as the USA. This is an example why the government cannot have the ability to spend and tax at a whim.
> 
> No government should be able to give billions to failed nations and governments.
> 
> More examples that Africa is not ready to govern themselves. African governments have been failing the people since the end of Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet the right is giving billions upon billions to China.  They seem to be succeeding.
Click to expand...


Right or left, does it really matter, how about Fienstiens husband, I could provide endless accounts of which politicians did what and the results are, if I am honest, all politicians have sold the Untied States to China or other nations. I cannot disagree that Republicans have done me no good at all. I am also not going to be stupid and see that Democrats possess human nature that is not influenced by the greed for money and power.

Under Reagan I saw housing prices in California at 250k, thats a lifetime of money to pay, under everyone I see taxes and fees as well as the difficulty of dealing with the bureaucracy  of government costing me personally in the thousands of dollars, tens of thousands, I can honestly say if it was not for government, democrat and republican I would have a pretty easy life.

As it is some people can only see through bigoted eyes.

Baaaaaad people are best represented as rdean, what good does your ideas do anyone.


----------



## tinydancer

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  She wasn't abstinent, was she?
> 
> In her case, abstinence education didn't work.  But as was shown above, it is effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it doesn't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condoms are effective... except when they break.  The pill is effective...except when it's not.
> 
> Did you think you had a point?  You were wrong.
Click to expand...


lol

back in the sixties you could buy a birth control pill at major truck stops.

it was so funny. 

Unless you were my dad and were travelling with my mom and my baba.

He came out of this huge truck stop in I 75 with a joke "birth control pill".

It was this huge piece of felt paper with instructions....

*Place between knees on date and do not remove until you get home*


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

NYcarbineer said:


> That the OP is proudly and openly a promiscuous gay male is the kind of irony that makes USMB an addicting form of entertainment.


*
^^^^^^^*





For claiming you know me and my sexual habits (which I've NEVER stated on here) personally.

You tryna top your "conservatism is dead" idiocy or somethin?  Record day?


----------



## goldcatt

High_Gravity said:


> People who hate Bush will never give him any credit in regards to his works in Africa.



Not so. I despised Bush, but PEPFAR was a great accomplishment and anybody remotely honest knows credit must be given where it's due.

Even a stopped clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Defiant1

There is no doubt Bush did a great thing for Africa, but I think we can do much better.....














Give them Obama back.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bush the Younger did more for Africa than the last six presidents.

That will keep him slightly above Grant and Harding as the worst GOP president in history.


----------



## daveman

tinydancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it doesn't work?
> 
> 
> 
> Condoms are effective... except when they break.  The pill is effective...except when it's not.
> 
> Did you think you had a point?  You were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> back in the sixties you could buy a birth control pill at major truck stops.
> 
> it was so funny.
> 
> Unless you were my dad and were travelling with my mom and my baba.
> 
> He came out of this huge truck stop in I 75 with a joke "birth control pill".
> 
> It was this huge piece of felt paper with instructions....
> 
> *Place between knees on date and do not remove until you get home*
Click to expand...


----------



## rdean

High_Gravity said:


> People who hate Bush will never give him any credit in regards to his works in Africa.



Don't forget to ask this question, "By refusing to support organizations that teach "safe sex", how many NEW infections did that create?"

Giving out medicine is great, but if your actions, based on ideology creates more disease than it helps, then where is the benefit?

The right can't see that safe sex and information is the ONLY really reliable way to reduce infection.  Worse, they are relying on medicine that is developed by scientists.  All viruses are difficult to treat because they constantly "evolve".  The right doesn't even believe in evolution.


----------



## rdean

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the OP is proudly and openly a promiscuous gay male is the kind of irony that makes USMB an addicting form of entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For claiming you know me and my sexual habits (which I've NEVER stated on here) personally.
> 
> You tryna top your "conservatism is dead" idiocy or somethin?  Record day?
Click to expand...


Another lie?  Where did I make that claim?  Your right wing masters have taught you well.


----------



## rdean

rdean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who hate Bush will never give him any credit in regards to his works in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to ask this question, "By refusing to support organizations that teach "safe sex", how many NEW infections did that create?"
> 
> Giving out medicine is great, but if your actions, based on ideology creates more disease than it helps, then where is the benefit?
> 
> The right can't see that safe sex and information is the ONLY really reliable way to reduce infection.  Worse, they are relying on medicine that is developed by scientists.  All viruses are difficult to treat because they constantly "evolve".  The right doesn't even believe in evolution.
Click to expand...


Teenage pregnancies and syphilis have risen sharply among a generation of American school girls who were urged to avoid sex before marriage under George Bush's evangelically-driven education policy, according to a new report by the US's major public health body.

In a report that will surprise few of Bush's critics on the issue, the Centres for Disease Control says years of falling rates of teenage pregnancies and sexually transmitted disease infections under previous administrations were reversed or stalled in the Bush years. According to the CDC, birth rates among teenagers aged 15 or older had been in decline since 1991 but are up sharply in more than half of American states since 2005. The study also revealed that the number of teenage females with syphilis has risen by nearly half after a significant decrease while a two-decade fall in the gonorrhea infection rate is being reversed. *The number of Aids cases in adolescent boys has nearly doubled.*

US teen pregnancy and syphilis rates rose sharply during George Bush's presidency, Centres for Disease Control finds | World news | guardian.co.uk

Research from the heavily studied Rakai district in southern Uganda suggests that increased condom use, coupled with premature death among those infected more than a decade ago with the AIDS virus, are primarily responsible for the steady decline in HIV infections in that area.

Uganda's HIV rate drops, but not from abstinence / Study concludes basis of Bush policy apparently irrelevant - SFGate

BOSTON, Feb. 23 -- Abstinence and sexual fidelity have played virtually no role in the much-heralded decline of AIDS rates in the most closely studied region of Uganda, two researchers told a gathering of AIDS scientists here.

It is the deaths of previously infected people, not dramatic change in human behavior, that is the main engine behind the ebbing of the overall rate, or prevalence, of AIDS in southern Uganda over the last decade, they reported.

Uganda's AIDS Decline Attributed to Deaths (washingtonpost.com)

Some critics of PEPFAR feel that American political and social groups with moral rather than public health agendas are behind several requirements of PEPFAR, pointing to the mandates that one-third of prevention spending in 2006&#8211;2008 be directed towards abstinence-until-marriage programs and that all funded organizations sign an anti-prostitution pledge. PEPFAR also does not fund needle exchange programs, which are widely regarded as effective in preventing the spread of HIV.[17] The requirement for prevention spending was lifted with the PEPFAR reauthorization in 2008,[10] but some critics worry that some funds could still be spent on abstinence programs. The Center for Health and Gender Equity and Health GAP outline their criticism of PEPFAR on a website known as PEPFAR Watch.

President's Emergency Plan for AIDS Relief - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PEPFAR Watch &mdash; The Global AIDS Relief Monitor

There is convincing evidence that this approach to prevention was a failure.  While *PEPFAR was very successful in getting treatment to millions of people*, according to a study published in the Annals of Medicine, *the pace of new infection*s in PEPFAR focus countries* continued to grow*.

The Politics of PEPFAR: The President's Emergency Plan for AIDS Relief [Abstract]

*Finally, the conservative Christian influence on AIDS policy will continue to make U.S. programs a target for international criticism.*

Collectively these lessons also explain why the hope of building a long-term liberal-conservative coalition supporting future humanitarian objectives has been dashed. *When the conservatives became interested in what previously had been a liberal issue, they took programmatic control. This left liberals in the awkward position of being on the outside of decisions but unable to be too critical because President Bush was providing far more funding and attention to the AIDS issue than any previous president. Whether liberal groups and legislators would have been so supportive of PEPFAR in 2003 had they known what policies would be implemented by 2007 is an interesting question.*

Letter to President Bush - The Body

Letter to President Bush
From Treatment Action Group

We continue to be troubled that sound public health information is being measured against a political standard and not by science. We refer to the fact that information about condoms and condom efficacy virtually disappeared from the CDC Web site for more than a year. Scientific studies have proven numerous times that condoms work and public health experts continue to advise that condoms should be a part of a comprehensive approach to HIV and STD prevention.

-------------------------------------------------------

I seriously don't understand you people.  You sit in front of a computer.  Anyone of you can do a search on the Internet and find out the truth when these policies have been so thoroughly discussed.   It's great that Bush supported giving medicine to those suffering from a terrible disease, but when it wasn't his policies that reduced the amount of new infections, but people dying, then how effective were his methods?  

They haven't worked here.  Why would anyone expect them to work over there?

You can't yell and scream at the truth.  It's the truth.  It just "is".

My suggestion.  Do some research.  Read from people who have actually "studied" the situation.  Not right wing websites.  They don't believe facts, data and study.

And saying that scientists don't believe in facts, data and study is ridiculous.

So go ahead, yell and scream at me.  Rep me.  *Get really mad.  But prove me wrong.*  Show me the "study".


----------



## Zander

Bush is responsible for saving millions of lives in Africa. The African people love him for it and they should too!  He gave them BILLIONS to improve their lives.  His initiatives are still working today and will continue to work regardless of what the "Bush derangement syndromer's" say.  

 PEPFAR has been a raving success. When Bush launched the initiative in 2003, only about 50,000 people in all of sub-Saharan Africa were receiving AIDs or HIV treatment and HIV was literally a death sentence.  Now 2 million sub-Saharan Africans are being treated each year.


----------



## mdn2000

rdean said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Truth matters.
> 
> (good)Public-health policies of President George W. Bush's $45- billion PEPFAR program have brought AIDS drugs to almost 3 million people in poor countries such as Rwanda and Uganda, more than under any other president. (bad)Still, *requirements that health workers emphasize abstinence from sex and monogamy over condom use have set back sexually transmitted disease prevention and family planning globally*, said Susan F. Wood, co-chairman of Obama's advisory committee for women's health.
> 
> The decision to focus on abstinence was ``naïve and dangerous,'' and neglected prevention techniques with the most science behind them, said Mitchell Warren, executive director of the New York-based AIDS Vaccine Advocacy Coalition.
> 
> ``Everyone pretty much expects we'll see a *return to a true science-based response* to HIV under Obama,'' he said in a telephone interview. ``We've seen eight years of a focus on things we know don't work.''
> 
> Condoms Trump Abstinence in Obama Global AIDS Policy (Update1) - Bloomberg
> 
> Major bad can't be offset with "a little good".  Who knows how many were infected because of the Bush and religious right policies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, according to the Marxist propaganda the tiny amount not consumed by dictators and tyrants actually made matters worst. As if the Negroes of Africa are victims of anyone but themselves.
> 
> Still rdean comes close to being accurate although wrong in ideology.
> 
> No government can give any amount of money to change the third world into a free thinking civil first-class society such as the USA. This is an example why the government cannot have the ability to spend and tax at a whim.
> 
> No government should be able to give billions to failed nations and governments.
> 
> More examples that Africa is not ready to govern themselves. African governments have been failing the people since the end of Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet the right is giving billions upon billions to China.  They seem to be succeeding.
Click to expand...


Clinton started it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Zander said:


> <snip.>


  Yes, Africa should be grateful to Bush, but not the U.S

"When Liberals say &#8220;teabagger&#8221;, they really mean &#8220;American&#8221;. They came up with the term so they can surreptitiously rant against Americans." - Zander

The morons came up with the term themselves.  Zander is a 'teabagger', not a decent American, and a poor conservative.  He is also incomplete as a poster and as a human.  He can't tell all the truth.  For instance, he never posted all of my election predictions.  For nstance, I made election predictions later on in late August or early September based on new evidence that reflected conditions as they were changing, just as I had earlier on 6 August.  So Zander cheats and won't play by rules he would set for himself.

So what is Zander: dishonest, inconmplete, untruthful, in fact a "teabagger".  

That covers it well.

Zander, you moron, you can run, bucko, but you can't hide.  Unhappy?  Go tell it on brokeback mountain.


----------



## rdean

mdn2000 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, according to the Marxist propaganda the tiny amount not consumed by dictators and tyrants actually made matters worst. As if the Negroes of Africa are victims of anyone but themselves.
> 
> Still rdean comes close to being accurate although wrong in ideology.
> 
> No government can give any amount of money to change the third world into a free thinking civil first-class society such as the USA. This is an example why the government cannot have the ability to spend and tax at a whim.
> 
> No government should be able to give billions to failed nations and governments.
> 
> More examples that Africa is not ready to govern themselves. African governments have been failing the people since the end of Apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the right is giving billions upon billions to China.  They seem to be succeeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton started it.
Click to expand...


Clinton improved communications and set up distribution centers for OUR goods to be sent to China.

Little did he know Republicans would work with China to move millions of American jobs to China.  And work with China to give seminars in this country to teach American manufacturers the way to outsource to China.  And remove regulations that would have kept jobs here.

Communication and distribution centers are far, far different than what Republicans have done.  And try to show some links, the way I do.


----------



## rdean

Zander said:


> Bush is responsible for saving millions of lives in Africa. The African people love him for it and they should too!  He gave them BILLIONS to improve their lives.  His initiatives are still working today and will continue to work regardless of what the "Bush derangement syndromer's" say.
> 
> PEPFAR has been a raving success. When Bush launched the initiative in 2003, only about 50,000 people in all of sub-Saharan Africa were receiving AIDs or HIV treatment and HIV was literally a death sentence.  Now 2 million sub-Saharan Africans are being treated each year.



Since you feel so strongly about that, I'm surprised you didn't post links backing up your assertions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rdean said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush is responsible for saving millions of lives in Africa. The African people love him for it and they should too!  He gave them BILLIONS to improve their lives.  His initiatives are still working today and will continue to work regardless of what the "Bush derangement syndromer's" say.
> 
> PEPFAR has been a raving success. When Bush launched the initiative in 2003, only about 50,000 people in all of sub-Saharan Africa were receiving AIDs or HIV treatment and HIV was literally a death sentence.  Now 2 million sub-Saharan Africans are being treated each year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel so strongly about that, I'm surprised you didn't post links backing up your assertions.
Click to expand...


Zander is known for his incompleteness as a poster here.


----------



## tinydancer

rdean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
Click to expand...


What I don't get when I see a post like this, is how you can lie.

I don't get it.

I really don't get when a person can lie so blatantly.

Maybe it is I am just not cut from this cloth. And frankly I am thrilled I am not. How can you just lie this way?


----------



## daveman

tinydancer said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I don't get when I see a post like this, is how you can lie.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I really don't get when a person can lie so blatantly.
> 
> Maybe it is I am just not cut from this cloth. And frankly I am thrilled I am not. How can you just lie this way?
Click to expand...

They're not lies to dean.  He really believes what he says.  He sees a differently reality than normal people.

I blame an over-indulgence in recreational pharmaceuticals.  Or not wearing a helmet when he rides his bike.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get when I see a post like this, is how you can lie.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I really don't get when a person can lie so blatantly.
> 
> Maybe it is I am just not cut from this cloth. And frankly I am thrilled I am not. How can you just lie this way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not lies to dean.  He really believes what he says.  He sees a differently reality than normal people.
> 
> I blame an over-indulgence in recreational pharmaceuticals.  Or not wearing a helmet when he rides his bike.
Click to expand...


This from a man who has trouble parsing a pear from a pineapple.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get when I see a post like this, is how you can lie.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I really don't get when a person can lie so blatantly.
> 
> Maybe it is I am just not cut from this cloth. And frankly I am thrilled I am not. How can you just lie this way?
> 
> 
> 
> They're not lies to dean.  He really believes what he says.  He sees a differently reality than normal people.
> 
> I blame an over-indulgence in recreational pharmaceuticals.  Or not wearing a helmet when he rides his bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from a man who has trouble parsing a pear from a pineapple.
Click to expand...

No, no trouble at all.  I know a leftist when I see one.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You very clearly don't, but that is because you are not a conservative, simply a reactionary wack.


----------



## Toro

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....



I agree with this.  Bush did a great deal for Africa.  I remember when he made that announcement in his State of the Union address.  

In surveys, America is usually cited as more popular than any other great power that has been in Africa.


----------



## tinydancer

Toro said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.  Bush did a great deal for Africa.  I remember when he made that announcement in his State of the Union address.
> 
> In surveys, America is usually cited as more popular than any other great power that has been in Africa.
Click to expand...


Geldof was seriously befudlled by this. Blair told him straight out that Bush doesn't see color.

Now isn't that an interesting quote that Geldof brings to the picture.

I thought it odd, but so true of this man GW


----------



## tinydancer

daveman said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get when I see a post like this, is how you can lie.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I really don't get when a person can lie so blatantly.
> 
> Maybe it is I am just not cut from this cloth. And frankly I am thrilled I am not. How can you just lie this way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not lies to dean.  He really believes what he says.  He sees a differently reality than normal people.
> 
> I blame an over-indulgence in recreational pharmaceuticals.  Or not wearing a helmet when he rides his bike.
Click to expand...




lol

thanks because my head really did bounce off the screen when I read several posts.

holy toledo.

Please tell me he is not allowed in a capacity known as a councillor or is not allowed to drive heavy equipment any where I live?

Just give me a heads up that I'm safe somewhere in the middle of no where.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

tinydancer, remember who you are responding, a guy who has little hold on reality, period.


----------



## tinydancer

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer, remember who you are responding, a guy who has little hold on reality, period.



I am truly finally realizing who I am talking to at the best of times;


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

rdean said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the OP is proudly and openly a promiscuous gay male is the kind of irony that makes USMB an addicting form of entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For claiming you know me and my sexual habits (which I've NEVER stated on here) personally.
> 
> You tryna top your "conservatism is dead" idiocy or somethin?  Record day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie?  Where did I make that claim?  Your right wing masters have taught you well.
Click to expand...


........As anyone who isn't hallucinating off LDS can see, I WAS TALKING TO CARB.

WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Zander said:


> Bush is responsible for saving millions of lives in Africa. The African people love him for it and they should too!  He gave them BILLIONS to improve their lives.  His initiatives are still working today and will continue to work regardless of what the "Bush derangement syndromer's" say.
> 
> PEPFAR has been a raving success. When Bush launched the initiative in 2003, only about 50,000 people in all of sub-Saharan Africa were receiving AIDs or HIV treatment and HIV was literally a death sentence.  Now 2 million sub-Saharan Africans are being treated each year.


----------



## Muhammed

BlackAsCoal said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you got something right.
> 
> Bush did more for Africa than either "black" American presidents .. the so-called vanilla one in Bill Clinton, or the carmel one in Obama.
Click to expand...

Obama spent $800,000 of taxpayer money to teach Africans how to wash their own penises. 

Feds spent $800,000 of economic stimulus on African genital-washing program - News - Tom Coburn, M.D., United States Senator from Oklahoma

How many Africans did Bush teach how to wash their penises?


----------



## Marc39

Muhammed said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you got something right.
> 
> Bush did more for Africa than either "black" American presidents .. the so-called vanilla one in Bill Clinton, or the carmel one in Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama spent $800,000 of taxpayer money to teach Africans how to wash their own penises.
> 
> Feds spent $800,000 of economic stimulus on African genital-washing program - News - Tom Coburn, M.D., United States Senator from Oklahoma
> 
> How many Africans did Bush teach how to wash their penises?
Click to expand...


Maybe, the billions Bush gave to Africa is going toward education to instruct them on the importance of having clean dicks.


----------



## uscitizen

One thing to consider folks.



The United State now obtains between 22 and 24 percent of its total oil imports from Africa, depending on periodic variations in production levels, particularly fluctuations in Nigerian oil production as a result of attacks on oil facilities by MEND and other political unrest in the Niger Delta. As a result, the United States now imports more oil from the African continent than from the entire Middle East, and is expected to get an even larger percentage of its oil imports from Africa in the coming years. In December 2000, the National Intelligence Council of the U.S. Central Intelligence Agency concluded that Africa would be supplying 25 percent of America&#8217;s total oil imports by 2015. Most oil industry analysts now believe that this estimate was too conservative and that Africa will actually be supplying a considerably greater percentage of U.S. oil imports throughout the next decade.

ASRP   U.S. Military Involvement in Nigeria


----------



## tinydancer

Marc39 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you got something right.
> 
> Bush did more for Africa than either "black" American presidents .. the so-called vanilla one in Bill Clinton, or the carmel one in Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama spent $800,000 of taxpayer money to teach Africans how to wash their own penises.
> 
> Feds spent $800,000 of economic stimulus on African genital-washing program - News - Tom Coburn, M.D., United States Senator from Oklahoma
> 
> How many Africans did Bush teach how to wash their penises?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, the billions Bush gave to Africa is going toward education to instruct them on the importance of having clean dicks.
Click to expand...


I'd be thrilled to know that any money given would instruct men to know that by raping a two /month old/year old baby girl it won't cure you of your STD. 

Oh and don't hand me that this article is from 2001. I can pull out  myriad of links all the way to 2010.

I've been on this train for a long long time trying to help women/ my sisters for years.

Bush at least tried. Bush at least cared. Conservatives care.

*  South African men rape babies as 'cure' for Aids
By Jane Flanagan in Johannesburg 12:01AM GMT 11 Nov 2001 
THE alleged rape of a nine-month-old baby girl by six men in a remote part of rural South Africa last week has focused the nation on an 80 per cent rise in child sexual abuse over a year, much of it connected with the country's Aids pandemic.

More than 67,000 cases of rape and sexual assaults against children were reported last year, compared with 37,500 in 1998. Child welfare groups believe that the number of unreported incidents could be up to 10 times that number.

Some of the victims were as young as six-months-old, a number of whom died from their injuries, while others contracted HIV. The largest increase in attacks has been against children under seven.

Although rises in poverty, violent crime and unemployment are said to have contributed to the escalation in child abuse, the most significant and worrying factor is the widespread myth sweeping the country that having sex with children provides a cure for Aids.

Cati Vawda, the director of the Children's Rights Centre in Durban, said: "There is a belief across South Africa that a virgin will cure a man of HIV or Aids. We have no idea where this idea has come from, but it has been around for a few years and has certainly taken hold."
*

Here is my deal

If we are no longer allowed to give rescue or aid and be able to witness to the heathen the greatness of the Lord, what's the point if all you are doing is to give money to the devil?

Just a question. 

I really would like one soul to explain to me how our charity works this way.

More money and no explaining you know what guys, gang banging a baby almost out of the womb won't cure jack shit buddy.

BUT heaven forbid that your aid agency preach any gospel. You know telling the people about right and wrong.

Like not raping an infant.

But please keep giving to Oxfam because we are helping the locals...


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer, remember who you are responding, a guy who has little hold on reality, period.


...says the guy who thinks supporting Obama is a moderate Republican position.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is now repeating his rightwing master's talking points.

Obama is a democrat left of center (but not leftist) who just made the Republican Party bend over and take it up the bigrebnc during the lame duck session.


----------



## American Horse

rdean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *700,000,000.00 in AIDS relief funding, prevention education, etc.  This is a point even his harshest critics concede.
> *
> But I'm half curious to see the excuses for slander the BDS lefties here will come up with to "counter"
> 
> GWB doesn't care bout black people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning. * That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
Click to expand...


I don&#8217;t always have complete information, I admit. But things are almost never what they seem, particularly when posted by you, Rdean. 

I suppose I was taken aback that the so called abstinence policy of the Bush administration extended to Africa. But if the policy of funding anti AIDS projects in Africa, merely denied the purchase of or the subsidization of the purchase of condoms with those American taxpayers dollars, then the dollars that flow in can offset funding elsewhere that would go to purchase condoms; that is if those countries so desired. Money, after all, is fungible. Sound "governance" is implied here. So much of what we argue about is just as misconstrued as that.


----------



## Toro

NYcarbineer said:


> That the OP is proudly and openly a promiscuous gay male is the kind of irony that makes USMB an addicting form of entertainment.



The more gay Republicans, the better.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Toro said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the OP is proudly and openly a promiscuous gay male is the kind of irony that makes USMB an addicting form of entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more gay Republicans, the better.
Click to expand...


Yup.  Yall are welcome.


----------



## R.C. Christian

The stupidity on this thread is astounding.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Consider who started it.  Just sayin'.


----------



## uscitizen

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer, remember who you are responding, a guy who has little hold on reality, period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the guy who thinks supporting Obama is a moderate Republican position.
Click to expand...


Obama does appear to be a 3rd Bush term.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer, remember who you are responding, a guy who has little hold on reality, period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the guy who thinks supporting Obama is a moderate Republican position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama does appear to be a 3rd Bush term.
Click to expand...

Only in foreign policy. (You'll notice Obama's views changed a great deal when he started seeing real intel instead of relying on the crap in the medea.  )  Domestically, Obama is far left.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That is why the GOP voted all those programs in during the lame duck.  They are all leftists, correct.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> The right doesn't even believe in evolution.



thats not true.....just the other day a group of righties were saying how someday Dean will evolve into a thinking,open minded,reasonable person.....then they all started laughing...........i wonder why?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

JakeStarkey said:


> So what is Zander: dishonest, inconmplete, untruthful, in fact a "teabagger".
> 
> That covers it well.
> 
> Zander, you moron, you can run, bucko, but you can't hide.  Unhappy?  Go tell it on brokeback mountain.



you ran in that Thread about you the other day Jake.....the one were i was defending you.....you made those guys look right.....that wont happen again.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush is responsible for saving millions of lives in Africa. The African people love him for it and they should too!  He gave them BILLIONS to improve their lives.  His initiatives are still working today and will continue to work regardless of what the "Bush derangement syndromer's" say.
> 
> PEPFAR has been a raving success. When Bush launched the initiative in 2003, only about 50,000 people in all of sub-Saharan Africa were receiving AIDs or HIV treatment and HIV was literally a death sentence.  Now 2 million sub-Saharan Africans are being treated each year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel so strongly about that, I'm surprised you didn't post links backing up your assertions.
Click to expand...


two guys one named Bono, the other Bob Geldorf know more about what is what in Africa Dean than you or i will ever know......look them up....they both have said Bush has done more for that place than anyone.....your hate for anything Republican kinda gets old......especially when your wrong......now why dont you do what you say none of these people do and show us one of your fabled links that say these people are wrong about Bush....and show us another world leader who has done more than Bush has for the place.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

tinydancer said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to say Bush didn't promote condom use in Africa, so he doesn't deserve any real credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I don't get when I see a post like this, is how you can lie.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I really don't get when a person can lie so blatantly.
> 
> Maybe it is I am just not cut from this cloth. And frankly I am thrilled I am not. How can you just lie this way?
Click to expand...

Tiny...meet Dean.....you will find out......wont take long.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

daveman said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he cut support for any group or organization that promoted the use of condoms or family planning.  That left only ignorant right wingnut groups teaching "abstinence only", something that didn't even work for Bristol Palin.
> 
> Bush's follies led directly to the laws being worked out in Uganda.   Laws which I'm sure Righteous supports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get when I see a post like this, is how you can lie.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I really don't get when a person can lie so blatantly.
> 
> Maybe it is I am just not cut from this cloth. And frankly I am thrilled I am not. How can you just lie this way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not lies to dean.  He really believes what he says.  He sees a differently reality than normal people.
> 
> I blame an over-indulgence in recreational pharmaceuticals.  Or not wearing a helmet when he rides his bike.
Click to expand...


i think he got his ass kicked daily when he was a kid, by the Conservative Religious kids down the street were he grew up....the rest is history.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the guy who thinks supporting Obama is a moderate Republican position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama does appear to be a 3rd Bush term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in foreign policy. (You'll notice Obama's views changed a great deal when he started seeing real intel instead of relying on the crap in the medea.  )  Domestically, Obama is far left.
Click to expand...


*he started seeing real intel instead of relying on the crap in the medea*

propaganda comment with no foundation


----------



## JakeStarkey

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is Zander: dishonest, inconmplete, untruthful, in fact a "teabagger".
> 
> That covers it well.
> 
> Zander, you moron, you can run, bucko, but you can't hide.  Unhappy?  Go tell it on brokeback mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ran in that Thread about you the other day Jake.....the one were i was defending you.....you made those guys look right.....that wont happen again.....
Click to expand...


Harry, I did not run in any thread.  I thank you for the defense.


----------



## Harry Dresden

R.C. Christian said:


> The stupidity on this thread is astounding.



any thread that has 2 like Dean and "Truth".... Matters in them...usually are.....


----------

